# QUIT HIDDING BEHIND YOUR MASK!



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I was wondering what is the best stuff to use when you want to mask off windows I bought this stuff called E-Z-Mask...BOY IS IT CRAP!!!!
Bought it at the local hobby shop...

I tried tape...soaking it and it leaves slivers al over the clear window...not good when you want to repaint and make something look decent...with this stuff it looks like ****!

Any suggestions out there as to a better MORE user friendly mask?

This is why I don't like to repaint stuff that has windows, it is hard when you are trying to make cars for your own line...OR is there a way to REMOVE the window from the pieces you are painting say the end doors of an LGB passenger car, OR the doors on the baggage car?

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

My quick, easy way when doing weathering is to use a Q-tip and smear vasaline on the windows and any other parts that I don't want the paint to stick too (e.g., headlight). Then just be careful that you don't smear the vasaline before or during painting. After the paint drys, it wipes right off vasaline and all.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I think this is one of the most frustrating things about our hobby. I always put my windows in last when I am building something, but unless they are removable, redos are really tough.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I know this sounds crazy, but I've used it for years - and it works. Use Scotch tape. Then, when you're done painting, pick a corner with a SHARP Xacto night, and it comes right off in one piece. 

Robert


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've always just used blue painter's masking tape. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

On this masking subject, has anyone tried to use Frog Tape? Frog Tape is a green masking tape, alledgedly with special stickum that seals when moisture gets to it. It's sold in home improvement stores. Frog Tape ... and watch the demo video.


I read a comparative review of it against the regular blue masking tape...and the smooth blue masking tape (supposed seals tighter)...and the Frog Tape won hands down in ability to mask without any seepage. As I recall the review was in Family Handyman, but I can't find it online. This test was for masking wood trim while a wall was painted with latex paint or oil based paint...not model paints.

Has anyone used this stuff on trains?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers!









Me and tape never get along, to me applying tape is an aquired skill, and with tape, I am named "thumbs McGurk" all thumbs, but I might just have to revisit that idea. I also liked the vasoline, forgot about that one, heard it a while back.

So when you use the transparent tape, OR the other tapes do you get flashing from areas that don't seem to quite lay down right" is it minimal?

Sorry for all the questions, but I really want the cars I am painting to look decent and , unfortunately for me I am WAAAY TOO PICKY! If it doesn't look good I am not happy...a curse!









Thanks again, I will postsome pics when I get this project done, or close to done...might be some time with all the stuff comming up BUT at least I am into it...seems I need a fun release!









Does that green bottle that is next to the super glue that "unbonds" super glue work on already glued things such as the windows I am dealing with, will it discolor the already painted surfaces?

Again thanks!









Bubba


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Scotch tape has worked for me for years for masking, but there is another tip for using it..... 

Lock it down with either the base or clear coat. This "glues" it at the edges. 

So if you base coat is yellow, you put it down, and then seal the sides with yellow. Then, if your next color is blue, spray the blue once this lockdown of yellow dries. 

You can use a clear coat in the same manner


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I used blue painters tape for my aristo heavyweight car. But I think I might try the vasaline next time.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

My daughter used the other day some odd nail polish,its called"lotta love' (lottalove.com) it comes in a variety of colors.This stuff is amazing ,when its dry it rubs of,peels of very easy,it works on all kinds of plastics! 

Manfred


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I learned this from a professional painter that I had hired. He uses no tape. Instead he uses just a good brush with an angle to it. Yes, he does get some paint on a window or a wall, but it is so small that it is not noticeable. Using this idea I went looking for hobby brushes. At Walmart, I found a package of small brushes that had the necessary taper, cost $6. I then used them to paint my new styrene buildings. The small angled taper allowed me to get a smooth finish. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

For quality masking tape visit the nearest autobody supply store. They have all sorts of masking supplies. When applying tape to anything the surface needs to be very clean. The grease and oil from your hands can cause the tape to not adhere well, so wash with some mild dishwashing detergent and warm water and thoroughly dry before applying any tape. Use compressed air if necessary to blow the water out of cracks and between parts, etc. Use a new Xacto blade to cut the tape where needed and change blades when they become dull. Take your time and be patient. 

Prep work can be very tedious and frustrating, but the more time spent the better the paint job will be. I've seen too many examples of otherwise nice projects turned into a pile of $#!% because of horrible paint work. Don't be that guy. 

Tom


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A buddy of mine would tell you that to do it 'right' you need to remove the plastic windows and replace them with (microscope slide cover thick) real glass anyway.... I told him that works better on HO shelf queens. --- BUT, I do like the thin mylar type stuff (from commercial packaging), especially if the originals are scratched anyway.


----------

